# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Doc wants to retest. Low TSH WBC. causes?

## Jookington

My question might end up being questions.
My rat finished a cycle of Test/DECA /tbol and has been bridging with ghrp-2 and CJC 1295 no DAC and after blood test switched to ipamorelin and melanotan II. Along with HGH that is highly questionable if real. Along with sporatic use of T3. My doc called me and told me my rats WBC were low and also my TSH. Wants to retest in 4 weeks.
1. I'm assuming testing again is pointless if I'm still giving my rat peptides and HGH. T3?previous cycle? PCT? torem and nolavdex.
2. What is the culprit? PEPs? Would this tell me if my rat's HGH is real?
3. Should I be concerned.
Will post blood test when they get around to sending it to me

----------


## Jookington

Bump

----------


## Flatus78

Dear Jookington

I am a total noob regarding taking AAS (or HGH for that sake) so i will not try to give any advice and i don`t understand the ghrp-2, CJC 1295 and DAC. 

Your BW does not look too bad, the WBC is ok(it is within normal range and they fluctuate a lot), and if you take T3 then your TSH will be low(and it can get undetectible like less than 0,03 if you take too much, which i recommend that you don`t), but what about T-4 and T3? I would also like to see test, free-test, FSH, LH and estradiol. 
I would not be too concerned, but imho i think taking T3 is not a smart thing(but so is maybe AAS but still i am planning to). 

If i were you i would stop taking T-3, and take another BW incl. T-3 and T-4, and maybe you can ask your GP to incl. Anti-TPO(can cause hypothyroidisme) and TRAS(usually cause hyperthyroidisme like graves disease), or you can tell him/her that you took some T-3?
As you wrote, i probably only raised even more questions, sorry, take care and be safe

----------


## kelkel

HCT is high so give blood.
Did you get LH & FSH? Crucial elements in post cycle BW. Unless I missed it there....

----------


## Jookington

> HCT is high so give blood.
> Did you get LH & FSH? Crucial elements in post cycle BW. Unless I missed it there....


 I'm not too good at blood reading I see luecine crystals not present but not sure if same thing.

----------


## kelkel

It's not. That has to do with urinary tract issues. LH and FSH show the productivity (or lack thereof) of pituitary function. LH and FSH signal your testicals to produce testosterone and spermatogenesis, respectively. When on cycle production shuts down. Effective pct restores function.

----------


## Jookington

I am scheduled for more blood work and will request the additionals that I missed LH FSH. Attempted to give blood yesterday but was turned away due to my script of finesteride I have been taking for Couple years now. I'm seeing some of the signs in the past now when on cycle mostly of feeling of shortness of breath to the point of major anxiety attacks due to lack of oxygen. I thought I narrowed it down to taking Prami and discountinued the use of it, but see it might have been from iron enriched blood due to high RBC. (Tren ?) So it sounds like it's more due to my AAS or PCT more than HGH OR PEPTIDES? Also think I still have to get a phlebotomy prescribed seeing as I won't be discontinuing my finasteride. Haven't taken T3 in over a month and done with that. From what I gathered peptides ipamorlien and cjc_1295 stimulate your endocrine system to function and don't shut it down if I'm correct? Hgh since it is exogenous might have different effect? Little confused.

----------


## Jookington

Bump

----------

